# Great Balls Of Fire !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My shooting was off so I thought I would do some fun stuff . This is what happens when a butane lighter breaks near a flame .

Warning : Do not try this at home . Serious injury or death could occur . The people in the video are trained professionals .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my!!!!

I even jumped a little in my seat when that lighter exploded!!!

A very fun way to hit some lighters 

By the way, here's to you, my friend:






Cheers ...Q


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh- Very Cool!!!!!! Fun Stuff!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

That's funny!!!
Think I won't listen your advice of don't do it at home :rofl:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That was awesome! Too much fun


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a blast, TF. Keeping it fun!!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

If that's what you do when your shooting is off, what do you do when (or if) you get bored? Hmm.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Goodness, gracious.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I watched the vid 3-4 times and then spent a pleasant hour in the Jerry Lee links. Thanx.*


----------



## Mr Sparx (Sep 25, 2016)

Not safe
You crazy man


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Hahaha nice


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

TomboyForever said:


> If that's what you do when your shooting is off, what do you do when (or if) you get bored? Hmm.


When my shooting is off for me means I'm missing and not sure why . Then its time to walk away . Frustration never helps with something as focused oriented and mental as shooting . If I get bored I usually go out and do some random plinking at various random targets such as leaves ,twigs and trash laying around in the woods . I also have an area away from home where I hung cans in trees scattered around about 5 acres where I'm shooting at unknown random distances .

I know your question was rhetorical but I figured what the heck !


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

Treefork, that sounds like great advice to walk away and take a break. I am still surprised by how much of shooting is mental. I now make myself take a deep breath before each shot--actually before drawing and bringing up the SS. It seems to help me get composed.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, great video.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll have to try that this coming new years eve . otherwise the police will be called out..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

